# Antidepressants & Fatigue



## jcaf (Feb 19, 2000)

Has anyone that found the antidepressant drugs effective also noticed any reduction in fatigue symtoms (assuming there were any previously)


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Fatigue and lethargy can be symptoms of depression, and can ease with treatment of the depression (medications or CBT). But fatigue is a symptom of many conditions - if it's not depression that is causing it, then I doubt antidepressants would help. Except... some antidepressants can help re-establish sleep patterns (amitriptalyine used for Fibromyalgia for example) which may help with fatigue if sleep problems are the cause of the fatigue.


----------

